# BIG NEWS & question about an emergency kit



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hi all,
i am ready to roll out the big news to you guys--not on my FB page or anything... we are moving back to Russia this year. the pets are coming along, except for Lance, who won't get the permits to travel and for whom such a long trip would be too much, not even to mention that i won't have a good vet for a while. Sheila Dempsey will kindly take him in, unless another reliable HWS member (approved by Sheila) who's closer to me steps up. as many of you know, Lance has advanced WHS, so he needs to go to a very experienced person who has the time for him.

anyway, here's my real question: i really want to put together a kind of "emergency kit" for the time of the relocation: basic stuff like Neosporin, Rescue Remedy, Carnivore Care, Heal-X (well, this is not for emergency, but you get my drift), syringes, and i'm thinking Revolution? any other ideas? don't get me wrong, i WILL find a vet as soon as needed, but i'll feel more comfortable having this kind of kit.

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Will you still be online?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Will you still be online?


of course.  i'm working on Russian-language educational writeups, which hopefully will eventually translate into a hedgie care website. and i have even more news, but i'll tell it to you privately.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Will you still be online?
> ...


Good!  I was going to say I'd miss you and the gang dearly,love hearing your stories and seeing your pics!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!!! Right? I've never actually 'met' anyone who moved TO Russia. :lol: Can you defect to a communist country? :? 

I'm glad to hear you'll still be on-line...my first thought when I read your post was that I was going to miss you...then realized we've never met  ...but I would've missed your 'tude.  

But now I don't have to worry! So...go ahead...move...have fun...enjoy...it won't affect my life in a negative way, so I'm okay with it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope that it's a move you are looking forward to. I know you will miss Lancelot so much. And he will miss all the crickets your Mama gives him!
The wonderful thing about all this technology is that you will be as close as you have always been. Just a click away!

Best wishes to all of you on this next ADVENTURE!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that you will still be with us, would have totally missed you and the gang if not. Have a safe trip


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you have a safe move there! I'm also glad that we don't have to officially say good-bye to you all!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you'll still be around!

Here's a list of stuff that you might want for your first aid / emergency kit:

hand warmers
bottled water
paper towels / roll of TP
small scissors
nail clippers
tweezers
cotton swabs / Q tips
saline rinse
neosporin/polysporin
water based lubricant
vitamin A/D cream
rescue remedy
bene-bac supplement, plain yogurt, or acidophilus tablets
lanolin (human nipple cream)
Hill's A/D canned food
canned pumpkin


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thank you, friends.  

great point about hand-warmers. i'll get a bunch.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats on going back. I'm jealous :mrgreen: .

I'm still planning on emailing you. I'll have to do that now  .


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> Congrats on going back. I'm jealous :mrgreen: .
> 
> I'm still planning on emailing you. I'll have to do that now  .


may i suggest that you follow my sad little Russian blog?.. it has 0 followers.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> mtnwmn said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on going back. I'm jealous :mrgreen: .
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned that - I didn't know you could follow it.

I'm your first follower!! Yay!!  :lol:

And just so everyone knows - you can translate it to English with just a click of a button.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am off to follow you, too...wish I was following you to Russia but I guess living vicariously through you will have to do for now...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That certainly is big news! I will follow your blog too, but I must have missed how to find the link? Also, if you are using the 'blogger' site our blogs can be friends


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> That certainly is big news! I will follow your blog too, but I must have missed how to find the link? Also, if you are using the 'blogger' site our blogs can be friends


http://fragile-quills.blogspot.com/

what's yours?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Mine is: http://hedgehogexpress.blogspot.com/

I am now one of your followers!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Mine is: http://hedgehogexpress.blogspot.com/
> 
> I am now one of your followers!


And I'm one of your followers too now!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is: http://hedgehogexpress.blogspot.com/
> ...


Yay, friends!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> And just so everyone knows - you can translate it to English with just a click of a button.


Well then i'm in.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I followed you guys!

The blog I followed you guys with is SAD. It was my blog while I was in Russia, and I haven't touched it since last August. But it is a good idea to bring it back, so thanks, guys, for the kick in the butt.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Fracturedcircle, I just found this after nosing through old posts, and I love your blog. I just sent it to my parents, who are a) taking care of Misha for a week when I go on vacation a month from now, and b) are very very Russian, so this it perfect for them!! Thank you    

P.S. How is Russian and where in Russia are you?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

moothecow said:


> Fracturedcircle, I just found this after nosing through old posts, and I love your blog. I just sent it to my parents, who are a) taking care of Misha for a week when I go on vacation a month from now, and b) are very very Russian, so this it perfect for them!! Thank you


oh wow.  i've erased the post on food bc... well, i did the "standard" writeup (kibble + insects for treats), but that is not what i myself am doing and that is not well-received by informed hedgie owners in Russia... so i need to write up a new one.

oh, i am not in Russia yet and in fact i am not moving this year after all.  i am from the Urals. how about your parents?


----------

